# Bam Bam Video --Eating RaWr



## Crusher08 (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJUDgrtXSo0

ino


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 23, 2009)

_ :app Too cute,.. :lol: it fell asleep in the middle of eating._


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah lol he's been doing that. And now he/she knows where his bowl usually is in his tank, so when we take it out, and when he's hungry, he lays down in the spot, and just looks out at us. xD


----------

